# 350z first car?



## Evapor (Apr 29, 2013)

Im turning 17 next January and im looking at what cars are available to me, I came accross the Nissan 350z I fell in love with it immediately but the problem is I live in the uk so the insurance for young drivers is crazy money and I was wondering if there is a way around this?

any advice is appreciated 
cheers


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Ya, wait 15 years...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Legally, no. If you had it titled and registered in an older person's name, it could be insured in their name, but that would be insurance fraud.


----------



## Evapor (Apr 29, 2013)

So lets say my 50 year old parent who has never crashed/ claimed insurance decided to insure the 350z... Would it be lets say near 1 grand a year?

sorry to get into specifics ive just been looking at insurance sites and filling out that form everytime is a real pain. any replys appreciated.

cheers


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It would, or should, be a lot cheaper. I can't tell you what it would cost, though. Keep in mind that if you're listed as a driver of the vehicle, it will jack the cost of the insurance up. If you're not listed and get into an accident, you may not be covered and it makes you and your grandparents liable for a lawsuit. Insurance companies aren't dumb; they've seen it all and know all the scams.


----------



## kxco111 (Aug 14, 2013)

Dude if you do not know that what car is available than how is it possible that i tell to you the car name amazing for me..But in my point of view you still wait 100 years...


----------



## 89smithmarcus (Oct 11, 2013)

There is a discount war on right now and we're lucky that we're in the premium part of the compact SUV segment with the Terrano," said Kenichiro Yomura, president, MD & CEO of Nissan India Operations. "This discount craze is not sustainable in the long run and our strategy will be to avoid a price war in a slowdown situation like this. Our Terrano is in a good enough position in terms of product and price which helps our margins and our brand

2013 MERCEDES BENZ SL-CLASS


----------

